# Massey Ferguson 35 gas



## WCAllisboy (Feb 2, 2007)

I am trying to find what the compression is on a 4 cly. contennental gas tractor with out calling the dealer.
Anyone know


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You mean what the new specs would be?


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G.Day anything around 130/140 psi.
Hutch.


----------

